# Grinder for Drip/Filter coffee?



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a Iberital Mc2 that I use for my Gaggia Classic and while it is a fantastic grinder, adjusting the grind is a pita.

I am using DeLonghi KG79 for my Aeropress / v60 but I was wondering if getting buying something better would be worth doing?

Are there any grinders that are notably good for filter coffee?

BTW, not interested in hand grinding, I did it for 2 years with my Porlex and I have had enough.

EDIT: budget around £100


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you believe the reviews so far, and there is no reason I can see not to, then Niche still had about 10 grinders at the discounted price of £405. Plenty on here have jumped in

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DNA said:


> I have a Iberital Mc2 that I use for my Gaggia Classic and while it is a fantastic grinder, adjusting the grind is a pita.
> 
> I am using DeLonghi KG79 for my Aeropress / v60 but I was wondering if getting buying something better would be worth doing?
> 
> ...


I have a Wilfa Svart, and so other members. Works well with V60, French press and Moka pot.

However, I also have a Niche Zero on order....


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> If you believe the reviews so far, and there is no reason I can see not to, then Niche still had about 10 grinders at the discounted price of £405. Plenty on here have jumped in
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/


Thanks, i probably should have mentioned a budget! that is out of my budget unfortunately...

I am looking at around £100



MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have a Wilfa Svart, and so other members. Works well with V60, French press and Moka pot.
> 
> However, I also have a Niche Zero on order....


Great! Thanks, Ill look into the Wilfa Svart...

The Niche Zero is out of my budget but looks great


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Another recommendation for the Wilfa from me, it won't grind for espresso but great for immersion/drip.






I've ordered a Niche so if all goes to plan I'll probably be selling my Wilfa in a few months....


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jon_Foster said:


> Another recommendation for the Wilfa from me, it won't grind for espresso but great for immersion/drip.


Must read more carefully - after a quick glance at your post I thought you said you'd be selling your wife in a few months









Expensive game this coffee making lark!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

RoA19 said:


> Must read more carefully - after a quick glance at your post I thought you said you'd be selling your wife in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

"Sold" mine many years ago. Cost me a bloomin' fortune, but worth every penny


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Another one for the Wilfa I use it it's not bad at all.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Got both a Wilfa and a Baratza Encore and have been testing them both for a while. The Baratza gives more clarity in a cup, wheras the Wilfa has consistently been a pain in the arse, from grind slipping, to retention, all the way back to getting LOUDER as the months wear on.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Got both a Wilfa and a Baratza Encore and have been testing them both for a while. The Baratza gives more clarity in a cup, wheras the Wilfa has consistently been a pain in the arse, from grind slipping, to retention, all the way back to getting LOUDER as the months wear on.


ooooo....Contentious.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

well that gives me something to think about...

thanks


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Got both a Wilfa and a Baratza Encore and have been testing them both for a while. The Baratza gives more clarity in a cup, wheras the Wilfa has consistently been a pain in the arse, from grind slipping, to retention, all the way back to getting LOUDER as the months wear on.


Oh that's not good to hear..

I've only had mine since just before Christmas, probably only ground about a kilo but it's been really consistent, hoping it's not going to go south :/

Do you know if you've got the older model at all?

I thought the Baratza was significantly more expensive but there's one here for £120 if the op is interested @DNA (can't vouch for the site!)

https://www.shopcoffee.co.uk/product/machines/home-domestic-coffee-machines/home-baratza-coffee-grinders/baratza-encore-coffee-grinder/?gclid=Cj0KCQiAieTUBRCaARIsAHeLDCRNMr6xyUNectxct_GYM_VIR4_jvYk0lBl-fW6Hvwxs19quTgfPZqwaAkjAEALw_wcB


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DNA said:


> I have a Iberital Mc2 that I use for my Gaggia Classic and while it is a fantastic grinder, adjusting the grind is a pita.
> 
> I am using DeLonghi KG79 for my Aeropress / v60 but I was wondering if getting buying something better would be worth doing?
> 
> ...


 I know you aren't interested in hand grinding but if that's purely based on the Porlex then no wonder - there are much better hand grinders that are a pleasure to use. At last year's London Coffee Festival Comandante were there offering an attractive discount off the latest version off the C40 (I'm not going to mention the Made by Knock range although when Machina stocks them it's a reliable source - the Aergrind is due back in stock for £90.00). But if it's anything other than by hand, then you've got good suggestions in the thread.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Jon_Foster said:


> Oh that's not good to hear..
> 
> I've only had mine since just before Christmas, probably only ground about a kilo but it's been really consistent, hoping it's not going to go south :/
> 
> ...


Oooo thats not bad! Thanks!

Think Ill go for that tbh, it has been tried and tested and has a lot of fans



Phil104 said:


> I know you aren't interested in hand grinding but if that's purely based on the Porlex then no wonder - there are much better hand grinders that are a pleasure to use. At last year's London Coffee Festival Comandante were there offering an attractive discount off the latest version off the C40 (I'm not going to mention the Made by Knock range although when Machina stocks them it's a reliable source - the Aergrind is due back in stock for £90.00). But if it's anything other than by hand, then you've got good suggestions in the thread.


hmmmmm I can be a lazy sod in the morning haha.

Thanks though


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

No probs man, I reckon it'll make a massive difference, enjoy those pour overs!


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Got both a Wilfa and a Baratza Encore and have been testing them both for a while. The Baratza gives more clarity in a cup, wheras the Wilfa has consistently been a pain in the arse, from grind slipping, to retention, all the way back to getting LOUDER as the months wear on.





Jon_Foster said:


> Oh that's not good to hear..
> 
> I've only had mine since just before Christmas, probably only ground about a kilo but it's been really consistent, hoping it's not going to go south :/
> 
> Do you know if you've got the older model at all?


Also wondering this!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've had it for 6 month so maybe...


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Scotford said:


> I've had it for 6 month so maybe...


According to the below the model number of the new one is CGWS 130B, don't know the model number of the old one though...

https://workshopcoffee.com/blogs/journal/83014913-wilfa-grinder


----------

